# Has Anyone Used the "Snuggle Nest?"



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

My dd is 1 mo. old and currently sleeps w/my dh and I. I love co-sleeping, but am thinking about the "Snuggle Nest" for her. She can't roll over yet and want something safe for her in our bed (that's on a bed frame). I co-slept w/my first baby, but I had a futon on the floor and my dh at the time, didn't sleep w/us.

Has anyone used this product? How long did you use it? And do you recommend it???

Thanks~

Lisa:bf


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I used one just briefly. We knew we were co-sleeping from the start but were concerned about safety and dh possilby rolling on the babe. It works well for that as it has sides and you couldn't really roll onto the baby. It does not work for nursing to sleep. Because of the sides, you have to slide the baby down past the sides so that you can lay on your side and nurse. My baby always nursed to sleep (still does but that is another thread!) and usually I'd fall asleep and there we'd be all snuggled together. What we ended up doing for DH was rolling a blanket lengthwise and putting it on the mattress, then making the bed on top of it. It gave him a little bumper so he'd know his side of the bed and not roll into the baby's area. He ended up being a very conscious sleeper and knows where dd is and has never rolled into her.

If you're concerned about keeping the baby from rolling off the bed by using one....I guess it would work for a small window of time. My dd never rolled in her sleep or semi-sleep. Once she could sit up, she'd wake and push herself up immediately. Our solution to the baby falling off the bed was to put the mattress on the floor.


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 13, 2002)

We used the snuggle nest on and off for the first few months. I think it gave us "family bed confidence". We were really nervous about co_sleeping those first weeks and actually even slept with the light on







. We quickly realized that it was much easier to nurse her to sleep with her right next to me. We did move the bed next to the wall and dd slept between me and the wall. The nest was really great for naps though and nightly diaper changes. Oh - one other thing, I found it to be a tight fit in a queen bed with 2 adults. I wish we lived closer and I'd lend it to you! Congratulations and welcome to your dd. Best, JeN


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

You can make your own snuggle nest with a beach towel. (this recipe originated from Jane, I believe). Roll up the beach towel along the long side, then shape it into an oval on your bed. Lay a receiving blanket over top and presto! instant snuggle nest. It has sides to it and a little "nest" for baby. And it's basically free! lol


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Thank you both!! I will have to look up Jane's "recipe!"

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## *Lisa* (Dec 19, 2002)

We tried one, but it didn't work well for us... It was definitely a tight squeeze on a queen size bed, and it made breastfeeding difficult (so DD spent more time sleeping out of it than in it). I also noticed that sometimes it would tip a bit to one of the sides so that she wasn't laying completely flat...

Good luck!

Lisa


----------



## karendrema (May 20, 2003)

We use a typical contoured changing pad the way you would a snuggle nest - in the middle of the bed. It's cheaper, bigger and keeps her higher up (away from pillows and blankets).

It works well for us.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for all your responses!







After my dd's 1 mo. appt. last week, we decided to get this "wedgey" thing that also has a small pillow on it. She has a bad stuffy nose at night and I think allergies are already bothering her, so the ARNP suggested that we raise her head some at night to help her breath. This has helped her breathing alot and she is nicely snuggled between my dh and I.

Thanks Again~

Lisa:bf


----------

